

The Disappearing Internet and Its Impact on IoT - satyajeet23
http://recode.net/2015/06/10/the-disappearing-internet-and-its-impact-on-iot/

======
satyajeet23
[https://twitter.com/iamDeveloper/status/608609350962126849](https://twitter.com/iamDeveloper/status/608609350962126849)

